# Starting Out - Options or CFDs or ???



## novice (5 September 2005)

I am new to stock market, i need some opinions.  

should i trade cfds or options?


----------



## wayneL (6 September 2005)

*Re: i am new need some help*



			
				novice said:
			
		

> I am new to stock market, i need some opinions.
> 
> should i trade cfds or options?




Trade ordinary shares until you know what you are doing.


----------



## novice (6 September 2005)

*Re: i am new need some help*

ok fair enough. 

I have had some training in relation to options but not much .

assuming that i do want to trade CFD or Options, which one would u choose in my situation?

kind regards


----------



## wayneL (6 September 2005)

*Re: i am new need some help*

If you can resist using the leverage, and know about money management, then CFD's would be better at first.

There's more to options than the "educators" will tell you.

But, be aware of the other risks of CFD's...depending on the provider.

i.e. banking arrangements, whether market maker model or direct access model, etc.


----------



## happytrader (24 September 2005)

*Re: I am new need some help*

Hi there

Just a suggestion only.  You may like to open up a practice cfd account with a virtual $10,000 and trading software for 14 days free with www.cmcmarkets.com.au. Once you have carefully conceived your trading plans you can try them out and see if they work for you in real time. You might like to do this as long as it takes you to trust and obey your system consistently before you commit real cash. It is very wise not to proceed any further until you get to this point and are paper profitable. When you are ready to start trading live it may be advantageous to take one trade at a time with a small stake until you get used to handling and dominating the inevitable and possibly unfamilar emotions that inevitably occur when real cash is at stake. The idea being that if you can be faithful in a little then you can be faithful in a lot. The goal as in everything else is to do it very well.  Then the money will come.


Cheers


----------



## Bronte (24 September 2005)

*Re: i am new need some help*



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> Trade ordinary shares until you know what you are doing.



Nice advice wayneL


----------



## Smurf1976 (24 September 2005)

*Re: I am new need some help*

Whatever you do, don't use any form of leverage until you have PROVEN that your method is profitable and know what the maximum drawdown is.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (24 September 2005)

*Re: i am new need some help*



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> If you can resist using the leverage, and know about money management, then CFD's would be better at first.
> 
> There's more to options than the "educators" will tell you.
> 
> ...




Wayne,

What is the difference between Market maker model and direct access model?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MultiFinanceIT (27 September 2005)

*Re: I am new need some help*

I can reccomend an excellent trading book, that explain a traders dilemma, crowd psychology and market timing better than most other books.  It is a classic:

Edwin Lefevre:  "Reminicences of a Stock Operator."

My favourite quote from that book: "He said that the only thing that didn't lie because it simply coulden't was mathematics."


----------



## wayneL (27 September 2005)

*Re: i am new need some help*



			
				Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Wayne,
> 
> What is the difference between Market maker model and direct access model?
> 
> Thanks in advance.




Sorry Tina I did not see your question til now.

Here is an explanation from Macbanks CFD site which explains the difference succinctly:



> There are two distinct models by which CFD prices are offered by the various CFD providers:
> 
> Some CFD providers act as a market maker where they offer synthetic CFD prices which have the potential to be different to the underlying market price. Investors trade at prices determined by the provider - which gives the provider the flexibility to offer CFDs based on security prices which are higher or lower than the prices in the underlying market.
> 
> ...




For more information go to http://www.macquariecfd.com.au

NB: I, of course, have no financial interest in macquariecfd's....I don't even trade CFD's!  LOL


----------



## kaveman (27 September 2005)

*Re: I am new need some help*

I would go one step further than the original advice
Don't trade until you know what you are doing


----------



## wayneL (27 September 2005)

*Re: I am new need some help*

Novice to Sage: Why is it that you are so wise and wealthy?

Sage: I make good decisions

Novice: How do you know to make good decisions?

Sage: Experience!

Novice: How do you get experience?

Sage: Making bad decisions!

 Cheers


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (28 September 2005)

*Re: I am new need some help*

Wayne,

Thanks for the reply on CFDs.

Much appreciated.


----------



## MultiFinanceIT (4 October 2005)

*Re: I am new need some help*

The worst enimy is yourself.  Look into the mirror when trading, and you know what risk is.

You must know
1.  How prices are determined by supply and demand.
2.  That time value decreases with the square root of time.  Very important for at the money options with a few days left to expirity.  Sqrt(100) = 10, Sqrt(25)=5, Sqrt(4)=2, Sqrt(1)=1.  You must know what that implies.
3.  Volaility, try to figure out the swings of the stock you are following over the relevant (frequency and) horizon.


----------



## ob1kenobi (4 October 2005)

*Re: I am new need some help*

I think Wayne's advice is timely. Trade ordinary shares and become proficient at that first. I don't trade options at the moment but I do know that it can be an intricate and time consuming business. Heed the advice of those that do trade in this area. Have a trading plan in place and know why you are trading / investing and what your financial goals are (beyond getting rich ASAP). Likewise, develop a trading system that work for you. Are you going to use fundamental analysis, technical analysis, a combination of both or something else??? Whatever you do, do your own research before you commit your money to any investment. It is after all your money! Good luck!


----------

